# Daylight: PS4 footage shows gameplay, procedurally-created world



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Daylight: PS4 footage shows gameplay, procedurally-created world*

Daylight developer Zombie Studios has shown the horror game running on PS4. The procedurally-generated game was originally billed as an episodic release, but creative director Jared Gerritzen has explained that the team plumped for a full release on Sony’s platform in a new video interview.








The game is running in Unreal Engine 4, and is coming to PS4 and PC in 2014. What do you think?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

now THAT looks cool. I'm a huge fan of playing horror games at 2:00 in the morning and this looks right up my ally


----------

